# Does My Rear End Sag? ...or Am I Paranoid?



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi Outbackers,

Just got back from a weekend at Mommoth CA. and noticed the gap between the rear bumper and the chasis of my 2001 Yukon XL. Is this the way it is supposed to look? I looked under the car at the framerail and inspected for cracks; thankfully I found nothing. I haul my wife and 4 kids aroung with the trailer so I don't want to over look anything I find the least bit different. Since most Outbackers have been doing this much longer than I, I'm throwing it your way.

Pictures are posted in my gallery. Copy and past the link below onto your browser:

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=9142

Thanks for reading,

Jim


----------



## compass49 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey Jim,

It's hard to tell from the pictures. I do notice that your bumper is mis-aligned due to hitting something. That maybe the reason for the gap for arrow is pointing to??


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I ask myself the same question everytime I put on a pair of shorts









sorry, couldn't resist that one


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

If that cheap gm hitch bends at all it could pull the bumper down a little as they bolted the hitch and bumper together. I did read a story back when I had my Avalanche that if you tried to overload the hitch (12k) the frame would bend at the end I don't think thats your problem. With a one piece long body like the Yukon,Burb,and Avalanche any flex at the hitch will leave a gap in the body. Just check that hitch real close for any signs of flexing they have been known to fail.

John


----------



## Ray C (Apr 4, 2007)

The factory hitch is garbage I just replaced my factory hitch with a draw tite hitch, BIG difference the factory hitch is attached with 2 bolts to the bottom of the bumper those two bolts try and prevent the hitch from twisting using the bumper for support. The draw tite hitch is about 8 inches longer on the frame and has a 3 inch square stock for the cross member also it only attaches to the frame does not touch the bumper. I would look into replacing the factory hitch if you look into a new hitch you will see what I am talking about when I say the factory hitch is garbage


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I agree with Ray. Get rid of the factory hitch. For the cost of a replacement, money well spent.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> I agree with Ray. Get rid of the factory hitch. For the cost of a replacement, money well spent.


Would you say that is true on 2500 Suburbans? Guess I should crawl under my burb and check out how well the hitch is installed.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I agree with Ray. Get rid of the factory hitch. For the cost of a replacement, money well spent.


Would you say that is true on 2500 Suburbans? Guess I should crawl under my burb and check out how well the hitch is installed.
[/quote]

Its the same hitch on all the full size Gm trucks

John


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Hard to tell, but I'm always paranoid about vehicles. Part of the reason I don't keep them very long.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

This is an issue that is well docuemented on Outbackers and other web sites. The OEM hitch receiver on 2007 and older models flexes when a load is placed on it. There also has been docuemented failures of the hitch reciever.

Many here on Outbackers have replaced their OEM hitch. I have replaced mine with a Class IV Putman which I installed myself. The difference is night and day.

With the OEM hitch, I could not get my Equalizer WD hitch to throw weight forward. I was also experiencing a fair amount of porpoising.

After installing the Putnam, the Equalizer is throwing weight forward, the porpoising has greatly diminished, and my wife is MUCH more relaxed during the trip!!

Dump the OEM and get a real hitch receiver.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

It does appear possible that the hitch has bent down pulling the bumper with it. Maybe you could crawl under someone elses truck and take a couple measurements to compare to yours.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I would agree with Jim - it looks like your oem gm hitch has deflected somewhat, pulling the bumper along with it. Many here have suggested the Putnam as a replacement.

-CC


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Here is a pictures of my hitch...from under the TV. Question is...how would an after market hitch be installed better then this one? Looking at the picture, there isn't any more room to have another bolt (assuming hitch would be longer). Please advise.










Finally...just for fun, while I was under there I took a picture of the Quadrasteer.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Here is a pictures of my hitch...from under the TV. Question is...how would an after market hitch be installed better then this one? Looking at the picture, there isn't any more room to have another bolt (assuming hitch would be longer).


Jim,
While the hole/bolt pattern is about the same, the brackets themselves are longer. You do have room for a longer bracket. Also, the brackets are made from 1/4" steel, vs a much lighter gage for the OEM hitch.

My father had a saying..."the proof of the pudding is in the eating". I had a OEM hitch, I changed to a Putnam. End result much better towing vehicle.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

It will use existing holes, be much stronger in construction and not use the bumper at all for strength.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm going to trust my fellow Outbackers and go forward with this and change out my hitch.

...anyone in the market for a CHEAP OEM hitch?


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

Dadof4

To answer your question the gap is normal. I have the same gap on my 05 Burb. I do agree with others that the GM hitch is not the best. Keep an eye out for cracks in the welds before during and after towing


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Jim,
If you'll ship it to me for free I'll take it.
Bob


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Rubrhammer said:


> Jim,
> If you'll ship it to me for free I'll take it.
> Bob


Wow...thanks for the offer, but I'm gonna have to say no.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

3LEES said:


> My father had a saying..."the proof of the pudding is in the eating". I had a *CHEVY*, I changed to a *FORD*. End result much better towing vehicle.










you all know im just kidding around. There all good.....


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'm going to trust my fellow Outbackers and go forward with this and change out my hitch.
> 
> ...anyone in the market for a CHEAP OEM hitch?


Thanks for the offer, but I still have mine in the garage. Been thinking about using it for the back of the camper.

That's one of those jobs that need a "round tuit"...anyone got one of those for sale?

Dan


----------



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

Wow 21 replies in less than 24 hrs! I had a hunch the "Sagging Rear End" line might get some attention. :







:

Thanks for the advice! I was aware of the weld issues and check the welds after every trip. They look rock solid. What I wasn't aware of are any additional problems relating to the frame rail. ... and yep, I'm guessing my wife has pushed in the bumper a bit as she drives the car most of the time.







I'll look into the Putnam receiver too!

Thanks again folks!

Jim


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

....now I am paranoid---gotta go check mine


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> I agree with Ray. Get rid of the factory hitch. For the cost of a replacement, money well spent.


X3 on getting rid of the factory hitch. Been there. Done that. Earned the merit badge. I got rid of my GM hitch after just a couple tows.

I bought a Putnam, and then found out how the WD hitch was supposed to work. The GM factory hitch flexes too much to transfer tongue weight to the front axles. And I've seen some pretty ugly pictures and heard some horror stories (on the dark side) about those GM hitches.

Add to that a local trailer/hitch store that syas they've seen their fair share of those GM hitches that have been destroyed by WD hitches used to pull large TTs.

Just my opinion.

Mike


----------



## damar92 (Jan 28, 2006)

Is it just the GM hitches or are there problems with others. I have an 06 Dodge 2500 with a factory class IV and was wondering if anyone has had a problem with theirs. Darryl


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Just the Gm

John


----------

